# What's this common operatic(?) tune (by scale degree, anyone?)



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

I was listening to the Nutcracker Suite when this theme came into my mind, and for the life of me I can't place my finger on it! I feel like it's right in front of my face . . .

It's a really common theme as far as I know. I think it's pretty recognizable and I'm sure I'll get my answer instantly. Almost sure it's from an opera. When I hum it, it reminds me of a mix of In the Hall of the Mountain King from Peer Gynt and . . . The melody of Dance of the Sugar-Plum Fairy, I suppose. I'm surprised I haven't come across this theme recently enough to remember where it comes from.

I feel so foolish, lol. 

Scale degrees (I'll loosely group for sorta-kinda-rhythm):

5 1234 5 3 5 3 5 1 3 1 6 3 1

In minor. I feel like it's B minor because I keep hearing it like that.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

it is in Tchaikowsky's Swan Lake


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

cimirro said:


> it is in Tchaikowsky's Swan Lake


That's it. Makes a lot of sense, I knew it was so Tchaikovskian. Thank you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> it is in Tchaikowsky's Swan Lake


You are a genius cimirro.
:tiphat:


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You are a genius cimirro.
> :tiphat:


Ha-ha! haaa...  because of... "this"? you are too kind or too sarcastic :lol:
my two cats can recognize it without the help of their keyboards...


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

cimirro said:


> Ha-ha! haaa...  because of... "this"? you are too kind or too sarcastic :lol:
> my two cats can recognize it without the help of their keyboards...


Are you calling me less than cat?

Good. I've always felt like more of a shrew myself.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

cimirro said:


> Ha-ha! haaa...  because of... "this"? you are too kind or too sarcastic :lol:
> my two cats can recognize it without the help of their keyboards...


Kindness is my middle name.:cheers:


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Minor Sixthist said:


> Are you calling me less than cat?
> 
> Good. I've always felt like more of a shrew myself.


actually it is not a single "cat", it is "my two cats" since they are super! :devil:
I'm just joking of course, do not feel offended : we have a better world with happy minor sixthists

All the best
Artur


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

cimirro said:


> actually it is not a single "cat", it is "my two cats" since they are super! :devil:
> I'm just joking of course, do not feel offended : we have a better world with happy minor sixthists
> 
> All the best
> Artur


Haha, none taken of course. I too have a cat, my partner in crime. 

-MS


----------

